

Reassembly of the Eee PC 901 from complete dismantle - LethalDuck
http://blog.binarymist.net/2013/06/08/reassembly-of-the-eee-pc-901/

======
e3pi
I'm pleased you posted this. I've two eee901's with error 2. Do you know if
this is the 4GB? Being, if I swap the 16GB's with a working third 901's, I get
still same error?

These fail by SSD's limited read/write's and we use a linux journaling file
system?

